# Windows 7 bootet nicht mehr Windows von CD/USB !



## laurenz123 (15. Juli 2013)

Hallo Computer Freunde,

Seit den letzten Tagen bootet mein Pc nicht mehr . Es konnte mir keiner Helfen bist jetzt ich hoffe das ihr es schafft!
Um alles möglich kurz zu halten :

Fujitsu Lifebook AH532
Windows 7 Home 64 Bit
1 Dvd/Cd Laufwerk
Usb ports..

Wenn ich den Laptop starte komme ich gleich zu Windows konnte nicht hochgeladen werden ....
"Starthilfe starten " und "Windows starten"

beides Funktioniert nicht!

Andere sagten mir das ich von einer DVD/CD oder USB booten sollte ging beides leider auch nicht. Ich kann aber z.B Ubunto booten (Sowohl dvd als USB) , oder auf einen anderen Rechner die DVD die bei mir nicht booten will booten. Also liegt es nicht an der DVD
Also BIOS settings habe ich auch richtig eingestellt : DVD / HDD .... oder halt USB / HDD
Es wär als würde er Windows 7 nicht mögen !
Der abgesicherte Modus , und dessen Arten funktioneren auch nicht!
Wenn ich den Bluescreen auffange kommt : "Unmountable_boot_volume "
Hoffe die Informationen helfen euch weiter
Hardware fehler?

Lg Laurenz


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juli 2013)

Also, mir scheint da die Festplatte kaputtgegangen zu sein - das ist ja ein Notebook, oder? Bau die Platte mal aus, die müsste man wie eine normale Festplatte auch in einem PC anschließen können - vom PC aus könntest Du die Platte dann prüfen.


----------



## laurenz123 (15. Juli 2013)

fixxed


----------



## laurenz123 (15. Juli 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, mir scheint da die Festplatte kaputtgegangen zu sein - das ist ja ein Notebook, oder? Bau die Platte mal aus, die müsste man wie eine normale Festplatte auch in einem PC anschließen können - vom PC aus könntest Du die Platte dann prüfen.


 ja Notebook. Das die festplatte kabutt ist denk ich acuh schon langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Oke werds versuchen , auf was soll ich achten?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juli 2013)

laurenz123 schrieb:


> ja Notebook. Das die festplatte kabutt ist denk ich acuh schon langsam  Oke werds versuchen , auf was soll ich achten?




Die PLatte rauszunehmen sollte leicht sein, das ist bei Notebooks seit einigen Jahren auch kein Problem. Vlt mal die Anleitung besorgen, wenn es sich nicht selbst erklärt. Und dann die PLatte einfach bei offenem PC neben den PC legen, vlt auf nen kleinen Stapel mit Büchern oder so, und Strom + Sata Kabel anschließen (PC dabei natürlich aus) , die passen auch nur auf eine Art und Weise. Dann den PC starten, da sollte die Notebook-Platte wie eine neue zusätzliche beim PC zu sehen sein. Wenn man sie nicht öffnen kann oder sie sogar nicht mal zu entdecken ist, liegt ein Defekt nahe. Dann nochmal melden, es gibt auch Tools zum prüfen.


----------



## laurenz123 (16. Juli 2013)

hey also ich hab das alles gemacht , konnte sie sehen aber nicht öffnen . Bekam die meldung das ich so formatiern muss ..
Habe dann mit der ULTIMATE BOOT CD den disk health drüber rennen lassen und folgenden auszug bekommen falls der die weiterhilft :
smartctl 5.43 2012-06-30 r3573 [i686-linux-3.8.13-pmagic] (local build)
Copyright (C) 2002-12 by Bruce Allen, smartmontools

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===
Device Model: TOSHIBA MK7575GSX
Serial Number: 424QC3WYT
LU WWN Device Id: 5 000039 3f3f81f5c
Firmware Version: GT001A
User Capacity: 750.156.374.016 bytes [750 GB]
Sector Sizes: 512 bytes logical, 4096 bytes physical
Device is: Not in smartctl database [for details use: -P showall]
ATA Version is: 8
ATA Standard is: Exact ATA specification draft version not indicated
Local Time is: Mon Jul 15 23:58:07 2013 UTC
SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.
SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===
SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:
Offline data collection status: (0x00) Offline data collection activity
was never started.
Auto Offline Data Collection: Disabled.
Self-test execution status: ( 112) The previous self-test completed having
the read element of the test failed.
Total time to complete Offline
data collection: ( 120) seconds.
Offline data collection
capabilities: (0x5b) SMART execute Offline immediate.
Auto Offline data collection on/off support.
Suspend Offline collection upon new
command.
Offline surface scan supported.
Self-test supported.
No Conveyance Self-test supported.
Selective Self-test supported.
SMART capabilities: (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering
power-saving mode.
Supports SMART auto save timer.
Error logging capability: (0x01) Error logging supported.
General Purpose Logging supported.
Short self-test routine
recommended polling time: ( 2) minutes.
Extended self-test routine
recommended polling time: ( 200) minutes.
SCT capabilities: (0x003d) SCT Status supported.
SCT Error Recovery Control supported.
SCT Feature Control supported.
SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16
Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME FLAG VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE UPDATED WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE
1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate 0x000b 100 100 050 Pre-fail Always - 0
2 Throughput_Performance 0x0005 100 100 050 Pre-fail Offline - 0
3 Spin_Up_Time 0x0027 100 100 001 Pre-fail Always - 2168
4 Start_Stop_Count 0x0032 100 100 000 Old_age Always - 1520
5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct 0x0033 100 100 050 Pre-fail Always - 2232
7 Seek_Error_Rate 0x000b 100 100 050 Pre-fail Always - 0
8 Seek_Time_Performance 0x0005 100 100 050 Pre-fail Offline - 0
9 Power_On_Hours 0x0032 090 090 000 Old_age Always - 4006
10 Spin_Retry_Count 0x0033 130 100 030 Pre-fail Always - 0
12 Power_Cycle_Count 0x0032 100 100 000 Old_age Always - 1508
191 G-Sense_Error_Rate 0x0032 100 100 000 Old_age Always - 615
192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032 100 100 000 Old_age Always - 132
193 Load_Cycle_Count 0x0032 099 099 000 Old_age Always - 12788
194 Temperature_Celsius 0x0022 100 100 000 Old_age Always - 37 (Min/Max 16/53)
196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032 100 100 000 Old_age Always - 163
197 Current_Pending_Sector 0x0032 100 100 000 Old_age Always - 4952
198 Offline_Uncorrectable 0x0030 001 001 000 Old_age Offline - 255
199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count 0x0032 200 200 000 Old_age Always - 0
220 Disk_Shift 0x0002 100 100 000 Old_age Always - 8220
222 Loaded_Hours 0x0032 093 093 000 Old_age Always - 2857
223 Load_Retry_Count 0x0032 100 100 000 Old_age Always - 0
224 Load_Friction 0x0022 100 100 000 Old_age Always - 0
226 Load-in_Time 0x0026 100 100 000 Old_age Always - 320
240 Head_Flying_Hours 0x0001 100 100 001 Pre-fail Offline - 0

SMART Error Log Version: 1
ATA Error Count: 4183 (device log contains only the most recent five errors)
CR = Command Register [HEX]
FR = Features Register [HEX]
SC = Sector Count Register [HEX]
SN = Sector Number Register [HEX]
CL = Cylinder Low Register [HEX]
CH = Cylinder High Register [HEX]
DH = Device/Head Register [HEX]
DC = Device Command Register [HEX]
ER = Error register [HEX]
ST = Status register [HEX]
Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as
DDd+hh:mmS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,
SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.

Error 4183 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 4002 hours (166 days + 18 hours)
When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was doing SMART Offline or Self-test.

After command completion occurred, registers were:
ER ST SC SN CL CH DH
-- -- -- -- -- -- --
40 51 06 c2 81 c4 44 Error: UNC 6 sectors at LBA = 0x04c481c2 = 79987138

Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC Powered_Up_Time Command/Feature_Name
-- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- ---------------- --------------------
25 00 06 c2 81 c4 40 00 00:57:59.492 READ DMA EXT
25 00 01 c1 81 c4 40 00 00:57:55.492 READ DMA EXT
25 00 01 c0 81 c4 40 00 00:57:51.492 READ DMA EXT
25 00 06 c2 81 c4 40 00 00:57:47.491 READ DMA EXT
25 00 01 c1 81 c4 40 00 00:57:43.491 READ DMA EXT

Error 4182 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 4002 hours (166 days + 18 hours)
When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was doing SMART Offline or Self-test.

After command completion occurred, registers were:
ER ST SC SN CL CH DH
-- -- -- -- -- -- --
40 51 01 c1 81 c4 44 Error: UNC 1 sectors at LBA = 0x04c481c1 = 79987137

Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC Powered_Up_Time Command/Feature_Name
-- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- ---------------- --------------------
25 00 01 c1 81 c4 40 00 00:57:55.492 READ DMA EXT
25 00 01 c0 81 c4 40 00 00:57:51.492 READ DMA EXT
25 00 06 c2 81 c4 40 00 00:57:47.491 READ DMA EXT
25 00 01 c1 81 c4 40 00 00:57:43.491 READ DMA EXT
25 00 01 c0 81 c4 40 00 00:57:39.491 READ DMA EXT

Error 4181 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 4002 hours (166 days + 18 hours)
When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was doing SMART Offline or Self-test.

After command completion occurred, registers were:
ER ST SC SN CL CH DH
-- -- -- -- -- -- --
40 51 01 c0 81 c4 44 Error: UNC 1 sectors at LBA = 0x04c481c0 = 79987136

Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC Powered_Up_Time Command/Feature_Name
-- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- ---------------- --------------------
25 00 01 c0 81 c4 40 00 00:57:51.492 READ DMA EXT
25 00 06 c2 81 c4 40 00 00:57:47.491 READ DMA EXT
25 00 01 c1 81 c4 40 00 00:57:43.491 READ DMA EXT
25 00 01 c0 81 c4 40 00 00:57:39.491 READ DMA EXT
25 00 06 c2 81 c4 40 00 00:57:35.491 READ DMA EXT

Error 4180 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 4002 hours (166 days + 18 hours)
When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was doing SMART Offline or Self-test.

After command completion occurred, registers were:
ER ST SC SN CL CH DH
-- -- -- -- -- -- --
40 51 06 c2 81 c4 44 Error: UNC 6 sectors at LBA = 0x04c481c2 = 79987138

Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC Powered_Up_Time Command/Feature_Name
-- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- ---------------- --------------------
25 00 06 c2 81 c4 40 00 00:57:47.491 READ DMA EXT
25 00 01 c1 81 c4 40 00 00:57:43.491 READ DMA EXT
25 00 01 c0 81 c4 40 00 00:57:39.491 READ DMA EXT
25 00 06 c2 81 c4 40 00 00:57:35.491 READ DMA EXT
25 00 01 c1 81 c4 40 00 00:57:31.492 READ DMA EXT

Error 4179 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 4002 hours (166 days + 18 hours)
When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was doing SMART Offline or Self-test.

After command completion occurred, registers were:
ER ST SC SN CL CH DH
-- -- -- -- -- -- --
40 51 01 c1 81 c4 44 Error: UNC 1 sectors at LBA = 0x04c481c1 = 79987137

Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC Powered_Up_Time Command/Feature_Name
-- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- ---------------- --------------------
25 00 01 c1 81 c4 40 00 00:57:43.491 READ DMA EXT
25 00 01 c0 81 c4 40 00 00:57:39.491 READ DMA EXT
25 00 06 c2 81 c4 40 00 00:57:35.491 READ DMA EXT
25 00 01 c1 81 c4 40 00 00:57:31.492 READ DMA EXT
25 00 01 c0 81 c4 40 00 00:57:27.483 READ DMA EXT

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1
Num Test_Description Status Remaining LifeTime(hours) LBA_of_first_error
# 1 Extended offline Completed: read failure 00% 4006 44231184
# 2 Short offline Completed without error 00% 4002 -

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1
SPAN MIN_LBA MAX_LBA CURRENT_TEST_STATUS
1 0 0 Not_testing
2 0 0 Not_testing
3 0 0 Not_testing
4 0 0 Not_testing
5 0 0 Not_testing
Selective self-test flags (0x0):
After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.
If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2013)

Puh, das ist zu viel Info    die Frage ist: kannst Du denn jetzt die PLatte öffnen, wenn die am PC angeschlossen ist? Wenn ja, dann nimm mal das Tool HD Tune oder HD Tach und mach einmal nen Errocrscan - da hast Du rote Punkte, wenn die Platte fehlerhaft ist


----------



## laurenz123 (16. Juli 2013)

ok hab HD TUNE durchlaufen lassen als erste den extended Test der ist  dann irgendwann abgebrochen da fand ich aber schon ein paar fehler und  beim quick scann siehe selbst im Anhang : 

0.6 % erscheint mir  jetzt nicht soviel , gibts ne möglichkeit das zu reparieren bzw die  nciht kabutten daten sätze zurückzubekommen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2013)

Die 0,6% sind vlt nur total defekte Sektoren, aber das Bild, also: da ist mehr als nur 0,6% hin, das war ja auch nur ein Schnellscann (quick), den Du gemacht hast. Die Platte ist meiner Meinung nach aber hin...  und selbst nur 1%: das deutet dann darauf hin, dass eh bald noch mehr kaputtgeht. 

Wie alt ist das Notebook denn? Ich würde da mal bei Fujitsu anfragen, ob du auch nur die HDD einsenden könntest, wenn noch Garantie drauf sein sollte. Dann holst Du Dir ne neue (500GB ca 40-50€, 750GB ca 50-70€), und falls Fujitsu es als Garantie akzeptiert, kriegst Du dann irgendwann eine neue und kannst die verkaufen.


----------



## laurenz123 (16. Juli 2013)

Ok , gut danke für deine Hilfe , warst der einzige der meine Angabe gelesen hat und gewusst hast was ich meine! Im endeffekt war das mit den ausbaun und auf einen anderen computer anschließen eine gute idee!  
Schade das sie tortzdem kabutt ist


----------

